# 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen



## DfqIsWrong (18. März 2015)

*2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Hallo,
ich habe zwei Monitore, die ich über ein DVI zu VGA und DVI angeschloßen habe. Jedoch bekomme ich nur auf einem der beiden Monitore ein Signal, je nachdem welches Kabel ich zuerst anschließe.
Ist es überhaupt möglich zwei Monitore mit so einem Kabel zu betreiben oder dient es einem anderen Zweck?

Monitore:
LG flatron E2340T
Samsung SyncMaster 2243LNX
GraKa: 
Radeon 7970


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Du musst das Ganze schon im Treiber einstellen, von alleine laufen nicht beide gleichzeitig.


----------



## DfqIsWrong (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Eine solche Einstellung lässt sich in den Treibern nicht finden.
Wenn ich es über die Einstellung in Windows versuche, kommt die Meldung: "Die Anzeigeeinstellungen konnten nicht gespeichert werden"


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Natürlich steht das im Treiber, habe aber leider Nvidia. 
Es gibt die Möglichkeit die Anzeige einzustellen und da Multimonitoring zu aktivieren, indem du den Desktop erweiterst oder klonst .


----------



## DfqIsWrong (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Genau dabei bekomme ich die Meldung:
"Die Anzeigeeinstellungen konnten nicht gespeichert werden"


----------



## taks (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

An einem DVI-Anschluss kann soweit ich weiss nur ein Monitor angeschlossen werden.
Darum nimmt die Grafikkarte auch den Monitor der zuerst erkannt wurde.

Hast du nicht mehrere Anschlüsse an der Grafikkarte?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Ach du hast immer nur einen Monitor angeschlossen?


----------



## taks (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Soweit ich ihn verstanden habe benutzt er eine Art Y-Kabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DfqIsWrong (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Ja, so ein Kabel ist das.
Ich habe beide Geräte über das Kabel angeschlossen, kann aber immer nur einen benutzen. Beide gleichzeitig führen zur oben genannten Fehlermeldung.
 Die Anschlüsse, die ich zu Verfügung habe sind:
GraKa:
2x mini DisplayPort
1x DVI
1x HDMI

Monitor1:
DVI und VGA
Monitor2:
VGA

Edit: ich habe es auch mit einem VGA zu HDMI Adapter probiert, der zwar gepasst hat, aber kein Bild ausgab.


----------



## Ryle (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Dazu müsste deine Grafikkarte ein analoges und digitales Signal durch DVI jagen, was zwar technisch möglich wäre, aber kaum eine Grafikkarte unterstützt.  Dazu bräuchte diese einen DMS-59 Ausgang. Dein Kabel ist dazu gedacht 2 Anzeigen anzuschließen, jeweils aber immer nur eine Anzeige zu benutzen. Also man spart sich das Umstecken. Ein gleichzeitiger Betrieb beider Anzeigen ist nicht möglich.

Was du brauchst ist ein HDMI zu VGA Konverter, der das digitale HDMI Signal in ein anloges VGA Signal wandelt. Ein einfacher Adapter funktioniert da nicht. Zum Beispiel sowas.

Dann kannst du den DVI Monitor an den DVI Ausgang anschließen und den VGA Monitor über dem Konverter an den HDMI Ausgang.


----------



## DfqIsWrong (18. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore mit Splitter-Kabel anschließen*

Edit:
Frage geklärt. Vielen Dank


----------

